# trick flow 360 top end



## 056 kid (Sep 25, 2012)

It's in the mail now and boy am I excited. My 86 gt has some of the crappiest heads ford ever produced, the tfs aluminium is gonna be nice. The temptation to get the porting tools out is weighing heavier and heavier but I think il just see how they flow out of the box.
Are there any other ford enthusiasts here that have experience with tfs?


----------



## stihlkicken (Sep 25, 2012)

056 kid said:


> It's in the mail now and boy am I excited. My 86 gt has some of the crappiest heads ford ever produced, the tfs aluminium is gonna be nice. The temptation to get the porting tools out is weighing heavier and heavier but I think il just see how they flow out of the box.
> Are there any other ford enthusiasts here that have experience with tfs?



portmatch/ and or gasket match is what I did ted. big improvement over stock on my 91. w/ 331 shortblock. did not run the tf stock before. your cam will be paramount, carb, wait, exaust................ it never ends man.


----------



## Freakingstang (Sep 25, 2012)

I assume you are switching cams? Have you converted the car to Mass air? If not, you'll play hell getting it to run with the SD computer. Also, make sure you clay the P/V clearance. the 86's had a true flat top piston with no valve reliefs

out of the box 170cc heads are probably the best bang for the buck. I've ran them out of the box all the way to TEA renegade port. 

once you are happy with that power, then it is boring, then it is blower/turbo, then bottom end, then.... lol It never ends.

I have three 86's and an 03 cobra right now. Gettting my 86 droptop ready to race next year. Forged 342 sportsman block, TEA renegade ported TW's, AFM blower grind Vortech S-trim with an Si impeller... should be good for 600-650 RWHP


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 26, 2012)

I have an a9l in there now with a stock maf I had laying around. I was prompted to doit in lieu of the supposed power loss because driveability was rather unfavorable. The eec made a difference but it still got retarded on the reg. After putting some e7ets on there last week and cleaning the egr deal in the lower intake it runs nice. Just the chie7with the flat tops changed 3000 and up. Yea I got the stage one cam along with 75f for 30lb , 70throttle body. New damper, New cl and so on. I still need to get a proper fuel system as well as some good headers, preferably longtubes. I have a broken rear 10 hole so I was gonna lace them both with some 15x10 draglites, so il be ditching the quads but control arms go along with all that mess. If I had more dough I would convert to 5 lug tubesoug with some better brakes. Like you said, it dosent end. Way in the future, forced induction is a positive goal.
Excuse the mumbo jumbo but my POS smart phone has a mind of its own, it only allows the deleting of select letters, so everywhere there is an error, the phone wouldn't allow me to delete LMAO...


----------

